# Homeopathic and Herbal remedies



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I see lots of herbal mixes on sale with some of these in them and am curious what specifically they would treat. Does anyone have an herbal book that they could recommend that is specific to avian species?

St John's wort
Olive leaf extract (wonders why olive leaves are safe, but not fruit)
grape seed extract
grapefruit seed extract
Echinacea
Ginger
Rosemary
Papaya Leaf
Bee Pollen
Turmeric
Thyme leaf


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...if you look (scroll down) on this page I have a couple books for sale: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/availablefor-sale.html There are 2 that have different veiwpoints and all have useful info. I have duplicates of a couple of them. In addition to holistic books I would suggest that you also get a book such as this: http://www.alibris.com/booksearch?q...f+medicinial+plants&cm_sp=works*listing*title
I LOVE this book.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! I'll be sure to check those out. I've got plenty of people herbals, but none specific to avian medicine.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'll answer a few breifly that I have used, and leave blank the ones I don't care for or are overrated in claims with avians.

*St John's wort: *This herb is useful for many things. if there is congestion in the liver it stimulayes bile flow. In infused oil it can be used on wounds and burns, releives cramps and nerve pain. Internally helpful with gastric inflamation. it also has antiviral properties.

*Olive leaf extract:* I like the flower essence of olive when working with assist hatches because it calms a stressed assisted hatch, and gives them added strength to hatch out. I drop on tissue nest to the assist hatchling in the egg. As to the extract it tends to lower blood pressure, and balances fat within the blood, and also is helpful to lower blood sugar levels with suspected diabetes. The extract also can act as a duiretic to help a hen that has ascites or peritonitis to help remove excess fluids from the body.

*grape seed extract:*

*grapefruit seed extract:*

*Echinacea:* This herb is useful as an immune stimulent, antibiotic (especially when combined with goldenseal), detoxifying liver and kidneys, antinflamatory. It is a good supportive herb for repiratory problems.

*Ginger: *This is a great herb if you have a bird that is vomiting. it helps to south the peristaltic motions of the crop (which cause regurgitation) and soothes the digestic tract. It does have some antispeptic properties to help with gastrointestinal infections. It is a circulatory stimulant when a bird is cold, and acts as a warming herb to help prevent the body from using excessive body reserves.

*Rosemary: *This herb contains tannins. What tannins due is tighten up the tissues thus it helps the intestinal wall from allowing harmful pathogens from entering into the bloodtream. It is a great supplent herb to give to a bird with a longterm deliberating illness. It improves poor sirculation (when a sick bird can't maintain heat) and improves difestion. it is a good supplement for chicks that show that they are failing to thrive. It tends to raise the spirit to fight. it might be a helpful herb with birds having siezure problems. It is good for birds that are molting and (I'm thinking of Dally and Tusla here) improves blood flow ro developing feathers. I've noticed that some handfeeding formuals are now adding rosemary to the ingredients.

*Papaya Leaf:* ALL parts of the papaya are useful. The seeds (dried and ground up) are good as a gentle dewormer.The fruit and leaves is rich in beta carotene which is good for supporting the mucousal memebranes of the respiratory and digestive tract. The enzymes in the fruit help with digestion and nutrient absorption of food. The latex from the trink of the tree and from broken stems can be appied for help in wound healing, and on canerous tumors.

*Bee Pollen: *It is called a complete food. it is an excellent source of amino acids and proteins. You can find more of the benefits of this on the internet than I can post 

*Turmeric: *The biggest benefit of this herb is that has antoxidant properties that help to neutalize free radicals in the body. It has great anti-inflamatory properties that are stronger than hydrocortisone for treating swelling and pain/sprains. It has great antibacterial properties for treating extenal cuts and injuries. For example if a bird has a cut a paste of turmic can be applies to the wond. Exposure to sunlight or full spectrum lighting increases it antibacterial propperties. It also helps to protect the liver and digestive tract. It helps to strengthen the intestinal flora. It can also help alleviate vomiting.

*Thyme leaf: *It has similar properties to Rosemary (tannins) It helps boost the immune system when a bird gas a fungal infection (such as babies with yeast) to fight it, and is a good supplent herb for respiratory problems.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! So olive extract (flower) would work much like lavender in calming and soothing just by inhalation not orally? 
So how do these herbal mixes work? People just give a big dish of it to their birds and they pick through them to find the right one? I wonder how the bird knows how and which ones to use. 
Now which herbs that I missed would you recommend to have on hand? I already have your spice mix. I'm especially looking for antibiotic properties that can safely be added to food without completely putting gut flora out of whack and ones for liver regeneration.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The Olive extract or floral essences can be used either topically or inhalation. 

Herbs come in several forms: capsules, extracts, teas...

Most herbs that have antibiotic properties are not harmful to intestinal floras like antibitoics.

Look for this book...if is GREAT.








*Encyclopedia of Medicinal Plants*

by Andrew Chevallier 
Share | http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...icinial+plants&cm_sp=works*listing*title&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...icinial+plants&cm_sp=works*listing*title&tt=0














This practical reference is the first comprehensive, fully illustrated guide to medicinal plants and their therapeutic properties. Covering 550 key plants and their uses, Chevallier explains how medicinal plants work, how herbal medicine was developed, and how to use home remedies for a variety of ... Show more


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! I have it bookmarked for purchase tomorrow.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Mentha said:


> Thanks! I have it bookmarked for purchase tomorrow.


---------------------------------------------

You will LOVE the book. It has great Illus, and plenty of info. I have marked and highlighted the pages of mine for the most benefits of each plant/herb


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

srtiels said:


> *Rosemary: *This herb contains tannins. What tannins due is tighten up the tissues thus it helps the intestinal wall from allowing harmful pathogens from entering into the bloodtream. It is a great supplent herb to give to a bird with a longterm deliberating illness. It improves poor sirculation (when a sick bird can't maintain heat) and improves difestion. it is a good supplement for chicks that show that they are failing to thrive. It tends to raise the spirit to fight. it might be a helpful herb with birds having siezure problems. It is good for birds that are molting and (I'm thinking of Dally and Tusla here) improves blood flow ro developing feathers. I've noticed that some handfeeding formuals are now adding rosemary to the ingredients.


will keep this in mind and i will add a bit to their food to see if it makes any difference with tsuka's feathers. its worth a try


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Woot! I guess a look at my Richter's herb catalog is in order. I also ordered the books from the library so I can have a look before buying.


----------

